# My Art, am I good?



## meemeethemonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi guys. This was in the testing area but...what do you think?







Among the best work I've done in MSPaint


----------



## lagman (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## mthrnite (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## meemeethemonkey (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## mthrnite (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Apr 22, 2007)

Mu*y* bueno!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not really


----------



## nileyg (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## aj421 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would draw something but i lost my stylus for my laptop


----------



## nileyg (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(aj421 @ Apr 28 2007 said:


> I would draw something but i lost my stylus for my laptop


Use your ds stylus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i had to use my mouse


----------



## aj421 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol its a special stylus for my tablet laptop. It has like magic on it so only that works.


----------



## lagman (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(aj421 @ Apr 28 2007 said:


> I would draw something but i lost my stylus for my laptop



Whatcha talkin´ about?
This is mouse art:


----------



## aj421 (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone found my stylus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











This pwns lags mouse art lol

$200 reward


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 29, 2007)

Mouse art?


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## nileyg (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(aj421 @ Apr 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I would draw something but i lost my stylus for my laptop
> ...


That sucks..
Can't even tell what it is


----------



## lagman (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Apr 28 2007 said:


> That sucks..
> Can't even tell what it isÂ



Wha´?
Ok, how ´bout this?:


----------



## nileyg (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nileyg @ Apr 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That sucks..
> ...


You Win


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 28 2007 said:


>


----------



## aj421 (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nileyg @ Apr 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That sucks..
> ...


Wow its two mouse arts in one.


----------



## lagman (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Apr 28 2007, 07:08 PM)]Lookout, *IT'S HITLER-CAT!!!*Â


Seems interesting


----------



## iza (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hitler katzen!!!






this one hates you;


----------



## BvG (May 3, 2007)

Talking about MS Paint:





Tower of my birthtown





My parents' house (drawing not finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Am I good?


----------



## iza (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Maarten Jalink @ May 3 2007 said:


> Talking about MS Paint:
> 
> 
> Am I good?


considering it's in paint... it's the shizzy

i dont see how it's possible to do shit like that without photochop.


----------



## rest0re (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Maarten Jalink @ May 4 2007 said:


> Talking about MS Paint:
> 
> Am I good?



Good iso but i think you need better looking tiles. and antialias and stuff. takam. is probably the guy who is more into tihs pixeling than me


----------



## nileyg (May 9, 2007)

There are no cats in here...
OH WAIT...
Never mind
Good Job Iza!!!!11!
We needed teh catz


----------

